# Help! Best ork elite unit



## NeroRat (May 7, 2010)

What do you think is the best Elite ork unit out there and why? 

I'm getting ready to drop some more $$$ and would love some opinions! 

I play mostly 1000 to 1500 point games (or smaller), so point cost is a big factor for me.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Nob Bikers if you want your opponents to hate you and your overpoweredness.


----------



## ChaosSpaceMarineGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

It all depends on what you want to do. Nob bikers are great at terrorizing your opponent. My preference is LOOTAZ/BURNAZ! The reason for this is b/c Lootas shoot the crap of of infantry and AV 13 and less. Keep them in cover though. I don't have much experience with burnas, but 5 in a squad zipping around the board in a trukk using burns on squads or as power weapons (can only choose burna or pw each turn) can tear up alot of stuff. The main reason I like burnas is in one game my teamate had a squad of 5 completely incinerate a squad of like 10-15 Daemonettes. He had to save like 28-20 wounds!:laugh:


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Loota's would definately be the way to look. Nob bikers are only so-and-so useful, while Loota's will do well in any force, capable of doing what the rest of an ork army can't: Reliably taking out enemy light armor.


----------



## Kirby (May 16, 2010)

Lootas are an Orks best reliable anti-tank. Hands down 3 squads.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah i"d go with a loota sqaud, immensely powerful stick em in cover and watch your opponents shiver as you unleash your barrage of shots into them.

Pick your vehicle targets carefully though sometimes its just better to use a powerclaw but they will smash light infantry to hell and back and willl cause a flurry of saves amongst heavy infantry.

A really good solid option


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Big units of nobz with power klaws can be very scary when mounted inside a battle wagon and shoved into the middle of the enemy lines 

Skar


----------



## Chumbalaya (May 17, 2010)

There is no best Elites choice, it depends on how your army is set up.

Generally, though, Orks have a huge lack of reliable anti-tank. For this reason, Lootas stand out as your best option for busting up armor below AV14. They're great support for just about any list and taking 2-3 big units is almost always a good idea. It's about as close to being the best as it gets.

It's also much cheaper to convert Lootas yourself by taking normal Boyz and adding weapons from other ranges (see if some of your local group have a stockpile of random heavy weapons they no longer use).



wombat_tree said:


> Nob Bikers if you want your opponents to hate you and your overpoweredness.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

A large mob of lootas or nobs with power claws/huge choppas are my prefered elites. The lootas are probaly the most verstile thing in the ork army and nobs claws/huge choppas.Claws can hurt tanks and huge choppas are good vs anything with a high toughness and are cheaper then claws. I suggest a ten man unit of lootas and a nobs mob with claws/huge choppas. Just rembemer to protect the lootas or they will go down the drain fast. Aslo placing the nobs in a truck isnmt a bad idea either


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

Nobs and Lootas/Burnas are both good options. Nobs have their plus with having 2 wounds each, Lootas can put alot of shots down range, and Burnas can do an insane amount of wounds. What it is really going to come down to, is what do you NEED to compliment your army and play style?


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

It really does come down to what you need in your army. Lootas are my favorite. My second favorite is kommandos with Snikrot leading them and then the nobs. It is a personal choice because the kommandos have proven more useful in my army than the nobs. THere is no real best unit, it comes down to what you need in the army.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Take nob bikers I have never defeat my friends ork list do to the simple fact he runs a 9 man squad of them with a warboss right down the middle of the field. (Still I have never really lost to him either since we usually kill each other off almost to the man).


----------



## Chumbalaya (May 17, 2010)

LukeValantine said:


> Take nob bikers I have never defeat my friends ork list do to the simple fact he runs a 9 man squad of them with a warboss right down the middle of the field. (Still I have never really lost to him either since we usually kill each other off almost to the man).


Nob Bikers should be Troops if there's a Warboss around. Even then, the unit costs well over 600 points when tricked out and is the classic deathstar. It can destroy precisely 1 unit at a time (multi-assaults are possible, so spread out and layer your defenses) and suffers against fast moving vehicles (hit on 6's FTL) and anything with a Storm Shield. Use a layered defense with fast moving vehicles, tank shock them into bad positions, and drop S8+ shots on them all day. Nob Bikers aren't hard to beat if you play it smart.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

I've had SOME luck with lootas, and some with kommandos...but If you have a spare battlewagon fill it up with burnas and you will constantly rock-the-hell out of infantry heavy armies. even just 10 of them in a battlewagon will inflict massive pain vs tac heavy marines, imp guard, and of course tyrannids.


But, if you want the pure on "best" like in every scenario lootas are your bet, they're much more consistent then burnas or kommandos, simply cause you put them in cover and they'll dakka the hell out of stuff.


----------

